
LLHD: Multi-Level Intermediate Representation for Hardware Description Languages - matt_d
https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.03494
======
mikeurbach
I find it fascinating this research and MLIR[1] seem to have been developed
independently around the same time. Figure 1 tells the same story in both
papers. The authors mention the possibility of representing their concepts in
MLIR, which could be really interesting.

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2002.11054.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2002.11054.pdf)

------
RantyDave
Isn't this what netlists are for?

